# Sentry heads



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

When snow goose hunting with socks how important do all of you think sentry head decoys are and whats a percentage most of you use to feeders or headless


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

doesn,t matter


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I go with about 1-12 decoys. But like NC stated....it really doesn't matter. This I think is more for myself than the birds.


----------

